# سعر الخلية الشمسية



## احمد_النجار (25 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو التفضل ممن لديه معلومات عن اسعار الخلايا الشمسية وكمية الطاقة المنتجة في اللوح الواحد مع معلومات عن طريقة ربط الخلايا للحصول على تيار 3 امبير وفولطية 220 تزويدي بها ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير .


----------

